# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Automobile] Branchement d'un autoradio sur opel astra

## Asdorve

Bonjour, 

Je viens d'acheter une opel astra (que je rcupre  la fin de la semaine), et je souhaiterais remplacer l'autoradio d'origine par un autre (dont je tairais la marque). Je voulais savoir s'il est possible de faire fonctionner le mien avec les commandes au volant et l'cran de bord, qui fonctionne avec l'autoradio d'origine.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

Asdorve

----------


## N1bus

T'as un bout de code ???  :8O:

----------


## Asdorve

> T'as un bout de code ???


?? :8O:  

Je ne comprends pas la raison de ta rponse. Si c'est de l'humour, je suis mal rveill.  :;):

----------


## N1bus

oui c'est de l'humour  ::P:

----------


## Asdorve

ok  ::P:  

Srieusement, as-tu une ide?

----------


## ariesnojf

Cela dpend de la marque du nouvel autoradio et si celui ci est compatible, mais dans la plupart des cas, il faut acheter des interfaces entre autoradio et cable reliant l'afficheur et la manette de la commande au volant. 
Gnralement Pioneer et Alpine fonctionne trs bien avec l'interface, Sony est assez alatoire quant aux autres marque ....
Renseigne toi chez Nor..to, ils en vendent  un prix autour des 80 euros.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## Asdorve

ok, merci beaucoup, je vais me renseigner.  :;):

----------


## griese

Salut,
j'ai achet une opel Astra il y a un mois et je viens de changer l'autoradio. Normalement, je pouvais brancher la tlcommande au volant, il y avait un cble prvu  cet effet, mais comme j'ai pas de tlcommande au volant... Et pour ce qui est de l'affichage sur le tableau de bord, tout dpend combien de prises (je sais pas trop comment appeler les sortes de prises priltes qui permettent de relier les fils entre l'autoradio et la voiture...), ca sera la surprise lors du branchement. Sinon moi j'ai un autre souci, j'ai l'impression que mon autoradio n'est pas raccord  la batterie. Si je programme des stations, ds que je vais couper le contact, quand je vais le remettre, les stations enregistres n'apparaissent plus. Pourtant j'ai un fil jaune o il y a une tiquette marquer "Battery" dessus qui est branch. Donc je sais pas comment faire. Quelqu'un a-t'il dj eu ce souci ? merci

----------


## Asdorve

ben moi j'avais le mme soucis avec cet autoradio dans mon ancienne voiture

----------


## Admin

Enfin on est pas  la TV, tu as le droit de citer la marque  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Sinon, normalement tu as des branchements standard, le problme c'est qu'il existe 50 standards  ::aie::  heuresement il y a des adapatateurs pour a peu prs tout type de connecteurs.

----------


## griese

> ben moi j'avais le mme soucis avec cet autoradio dans mon ancienne voiture


et tu l'avais rsolu ?

----------


## Asdorve

non ::cry::

----------


## griese

Zut.... ::cry::

----------


## ariesnojf

Sur certaines autos, il faut coupler le fil jaune et rouge issus des connecteurs avec autoradio. 
J'avais eu ce problme sur ma Golf (allemande galement). Je sais pas si cela rsoudra vos problmes, mais moi cela avait t concluant.

----------


## griese

J'ai vu cette solution sur diffrent forum, elle mrite d'tre tester. Merci  :;):

----------


## ariesnojf

> Salut,
> Et pour ce qui est de l'affichage sur le tableau de bord, tout dpend combien de prises (je sais pas trop comment appeler les sortes de prises priltes qui permettent de relier les fils entre l'autoradio et la voiture...), ca sera la surprise lors du branchement.


Normalement, deux groupes de fil avec prise venant de la voiture, le 1ier qui concerne alimentation, Haut parleur, masse; le 2d qui correspond a telecommande et afficheur dport. (du moin dans ma 406, c'est comme cela)
C'est entre cette prise et l'autoradio qu'il faut ajouter une interface ....  :;):

----------


## r0d

> T'as un bout de code ???


On ne dis plus code, mais feux de croisement...  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Auteur

> 8 ans aprs j'ose esprer qu'elle s'en est sortie avec son autoradio


elle a d changer de voiture entre temps  ::aie::

----------


## sylviewang

> 8 ans aprs j'ose esprer qu'elle s'en est sortie avec son autoradio


lol  ::D:  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> 8 ans aprs j'ose esprer qu'elle s'en est sortie avec son autoradio


Au moins, c'est l'occasion de mettre un +1  la blague :




> On ne dis plus code, mais feux de croisement...


(mme si au final a ne sert pas  grand chose puisque... c'est la taverne et les +1 n'ont aucun effet ici).


Sinon, en voyant le titre, j'imaginais plutt le problme dans l'autre sens : _"Comment brancher une Opel Astra sur un autoradio ?"_. Question de point de vue, je suppose...  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Sinon, en voyant le titre, j'imaginais plutt le problme dans l'autre sens : _"Comment brancher une Opel Astra sur un autoradio ?"_. Question de point de vue, je suppose...


Dans le mme genre :
_"Comment brancher une Opel Astra sur un GPS ?"_
_"Comment brancher une Opel Astra sur un Smartphone ?"_
_"Comment brancher une Opel Astra sur un allume-cigare ?"_  ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Jipt

> Sylvie, tu dterres un lien de plus de 8 ans et tu enlves ton poste d'origine, que veux tu faire ?


Elle on ne sait pas mais moi, ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que j'avais rpondu  ce post et mon post a t supprim sans que j'en sois inform !

C'est quoi ce bronx ? Va-t-il falloir que je fasse des copies d'cran de mes posts une fois ceux-ci posts ? Car ce n'est pas la premire fois que je le constate.

Et a commence  me gonfler svre...


Le post de Darkzinus aussi a t dgag, rsultat les rponses d'Auteur, de sylviewang et pcaboche ne veulent plus dire grand chose...

----------


## Invit

> Le post de Darkzinus aussi a t dgag, rsultat les rponses d'Auteur, de sylviewang et pcaboche ne veulent plus dire grand chose...


D'un autre ct, sans vouloir t'offenser d'aucune sorte, vu l'intrt de ce dterrage de fil, a ne va pas changer grand chose  l'volution de l'humanit !  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> D'un autre ct, sans vouloir t'offenser d'aucune sorte, vu l'intrt de ce dterrage de fil, a ne va pas changer grand chose  l'volution de l'humanit !


Oui et non...

D'un ct, t'as des discussions qui partent en vrille parce que le posteur original ne veut pas faire l'effort de chercher mais _"non, il faut surtout pas supprimer les messages, des fois que a servirait  quelqu'un qui voudrait reproduire les mmes conneries__"_  ::weird:: ; et d'un autre ct, t'as des messages qui disparaissent de manire plus ou moins alatoire comme dans ce sujet ou, autre exemple, parce que l'auteur d'une news fait des fautes de franais puis supprime les messages qui le lui font remarquer (de manire assez ducative de surcrot) _"pour emmener les autres visiteurs  se focaliser sur le sujet trait"_ (sic).

Dans les deux derniers exemples, Jipt tait l'auteur des messages en question et j'imagine qu'il y a eu d'autres cas.

Au bout d'un moment, a doit finir par lasser... (surtout quand on ne voit pas en quoi cela se justifie)

Je vis dans une rgion du monde o la libert d'expression est un concept plutt abstrait, j'ai pas envie en plus de voir des modos faire de l'excs de zle...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Je suis fondamentalement d'accord avec toi, et je constate galement, comme toi, que certains modrateurs sont plus interventionnistes que d'autres.
Si je quitte mon ct qubcois pour faire sortir le Franais en moi : y'en a des plus dous que d'autres.
J'imagine que pour cette saillie crite je vais me prendre encore une pnalit mais tant pis.  ::mouarf::  
 dans trois mois, quand mon compte sera dbloqu.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> D'un autre ct, sans vouloir t'offenser d'aucune sorte, vu l'intrt de ce dterrage de fil, a ne va pas changer grand chose  l'volution de l'humanit !


Pas d'accord du tout, bien au contraire !  partir du moment o des gens ayant le droit d'attaquer  coups de ciseaux les textes des autres usent de ce droit sans justifications, on peut en conclure que la censure a de beaux jours devant elle, et a, c'est le dbut de la dictature...

L'volution de l'humanit avance dans le mauvais sens, du coup.

----------


## Invit

> L'volution de l'humanit avance dans le mauvais sens, du coup.


C'est sr, si on la prive d'informations aussi vitale que le branchement d'un autoradio sur opel astra, o va le monde !
Je sens que l'on va rapidement franchir le point Godwin...

----------


## Jipt

> C'est sr, si on la prive d'informations aussi vitale que le branchement d'un autoradio sur opel astra, o va le monde !
> Je sens que l'on va rapidement franchir le point Godwin...


Rassure-moi : tu as juste oubli l'icne "humour", c'est bien a ?

----------


## pcaboche

> Je sens que l'on va rapidement franchir le point Godwin...


Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir : comment brancher un autoradio sur ma Volkswagen ?

C'est un vieux modle, mais  l'poque il a fait fureur...

 ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Le post de Darkzinus aussi a t dgag, rsultat les rponses d'Auteur, de sylviewang et pcaboche ne veulent plus dire grand chose...


Effectivement cela m'a interpell c'est trange comme procd ... Surtout sur la patie du forum "taverne" ...

----------


## Jipt

> C'est un vieux modle, mais  l'poque il a fait fureur...


 ::ptdr:: 
La crise de rire du petit matin ! Merci pcaboche  ::ccool::

----------


## pcaboche

> La crise de rire du petit matin ! Merci pcaboche


Cette tranche de rire matinale vous a t offerte par notre partenaire : le dcalage horaire.  ::P:

----------


## Sunchaser

> Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir : comment brancher un autoradio sur ma Volkswagen ?
> 
> C'est un vieux modle, mais  l'poque il a fait fureur...


Et sur une fuego ?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Et sur une fuego ?


Ok, vous tes parti plein gaz !

----------


## Sunchaser

> Ok, vous tes parti plein gaz !


Oh ! Pas plus "plein gaz" que la rencontre improbable entre une Opel Astra et un auto-radio dans la Taverne d'un forum de developeurs, discussion qui recoit une rponse aprs une trs longue hibernation, saupoudre de reflexions sur la modration, l'humour (ou pas), etc .. Mlangez bien le tout, servez bien frais avec un verre de ros, c'est toujours un dlice.
 :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Oh ! Pas plus "plein gaz" que la rencontre improbable entre une Opel Astra et un auto-radio dans la Taverne d'un forum de developeurs, discussion qui recoit une rponse aprs une trs longue hibernation, saupoudre de reflexions sur la modration, l'humour (ou pas), etc ..


Oui, le genre de sujet qui sert  rien.

Et pourtant, certains iront jusqu' affirmer que ce sont les meilleurs...  ::roll::

----------


## Auteur

> Oui, le genre de sujet qui sert  rien.
> Et pourtant, certains iront jusqu' affirmer que ce sont les meilleurs...


ben oui, les sujet inutiles sont les meilleurs.  ::wow:: 
Et ce sujet a toute sa place ici puisqu'il s'agit de dterminer la compatibilit entre un systme d'exploitation (la voiture) et une extension (l'auto-radio), le tout pilot par quelqu'un se trouvant entre un sige et un volant. En plus il peut mme faire participer au maximum 4 personnes  ::aie::

----------


## AdmChiMay

Je pense que le systme d'exploitation de l'poque tait rudimentaire, voir mme juste un peu d'lectronique.
Et si on mets  jour l'lectronique de la voiture avec Windows, vous avez les drivers pour l'auto-radio ?  ::aie:: 
Une ide de la complexit ? du fonctionnement ?

----------


## Auteur

Il faut utiliser Windows en mode compatibilit  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> ben oui, les sujet inutiles sont les meilleurs.


Je crois que peu de gens ont relev le jeu de mots ( rien... certains affirment que ce sont les meilleurs  ::?: ).

Du coup, le message a fait un four...  ::aie:: 





> Je pense que le systme d'exploitation de l'poque tait rudimentaire, voir mme juste un peu d'lectronique.
> Et si on mets  jour l'lectronique de la voiture avec Windows, vous avez les drivers pour l'auto-radio ? 
> Une ide de la complexit ? du fonctionnement ?





> Il faut utiliser Windows en mode compatibilit


Non mais je n'ai pas besoin d'un _ersatz_ de solution...

Et il me faut quelque chose qui soit _d'origine_, qui marche en _natif_, pas des pices rapportes.

Donc pour mon autoradio, au final, quelqu'un aurait une solution ?  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jipt

> Je crois que peu de gens ont relev le jeu de mots ( rien... certains affirment que ce sont les meilleurs ).


Trop capillotract, c'est pour a, mha ;





> Je sens que l'on va rapidement franchir le point Godwin...


On s'en rapproche on s'en rapproche, on lui tourne autour, on le taquine...



> Du coup, le message a fait un four...

----------


## Auteur

> Donc pour mon autoradio, au final, quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


J'aurais bien quelques ides :





- tu chantes. Avantage : a ne coute pas cher. Inconvnient : il ne faut pas tre enrou  ::aie:: 
- tu demandes  tes passagers de chanter. Avantage : a ne coute pas cher. Inconvnient : il faut aimer leurs styles  ::aie:: 
- tu engages un chanteur. Avantage : il sait (normalement) chanter (tout dpend sur qui tu tombes  ::aie:: ). Inconvnient : le prix dpend de la notorit  ::aie:: 
- tu mets tes couteurs sur ton tlphone portable (c'est  la mode). Avantage : tu as la radio. Inconvnients : il faut un tlphone portable pouvant rceptionner la radio. S'il est aussi vieux que la voiture s'est rapp.  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> On s'en rapproche on s'en rapproche, on lui tourne autour, on le taquine...


Lis le reste du message, il y a d'autres sens cachs...  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est vrai qu'en lisant a :




> Je sens que l'on va rapidement franchir le point Godwin...


Je me suis dit a :



 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie:: 





> J'aurais bien quelques ides :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - tu chantes. Avantage : a ne coute pas cher. Inconvnient : il ne faut pas tre enrou 
> - tu demandes  tes passagers de chanter. Avantage : a ne coute pas cher. Inconvnient : il faut aimer leurs styles 
> - tu engages un chanteur. Avantage : il sait (normalement) chanter (tout dpend sur qui tu tombes ). Inconvnient : le prix dpend de la notorit 
> - tu mets tes couteurs sur ton tlphone portable (c'est  la mode). Avantage : tu as la radio. Inconvnients : il faut un tlphone portable pouvant rceptionner la radio. S'il est aussi vieux que la voiture s'est rapp.


C'est interdit de conduire avec des couteurs.

Par contre, pour l'histoire d'avoir de la musique dans la voiture (allemande), a me rappelle un pisode de Top Gear.
En plus, c'est de la musique allemande, donc a tombe bien...

http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/688331384001 ( @ 04:08 )

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Mlangez bien le tout, servez bien frais avec un verre de ros, c'est toujours un dlice.


T'as oubli le soupon de GFR dans les HP's (_On Time_ j'adore !) : pour tester l'autoradio a irait au poil !  :8-):

----------

